# course à quelque chose



## luli5

Hola esta es mi frase en frances:
 
Le nouveau code interdit aux candidats en exil et/ou de double nationalité de se présenter aux élections présidentielles. Ainsi, le principal opposant est exclu de la course à la présidentielle de 2003.
** 
*Mi intento:*
** 
*El nuevo código les prohibía a los candidatos exiliados y/o con doble nacionalidad  de presentarse a las elecciones presidenciales. De este modo, el principal opositor, es excluido de las elecciones presidenciales del 2003*
** 
* Gracias!!!!*


----------



## Namarne

Al menos por aquí, es decir en España, se oye decir *carrera* en el lenguaje periodístico, en este contexto: la carrera presidencial, la carrera a la presidencia, etc.


----------



## laalili

Mira:
 "el nuevo código prohibía (si dices les prohibía suena redundante) a los candidatos exhiliados y/o con doble nacionalidad presentarse (sin el de. Es incorrecto) a las elecciones presidenciales. De este modo, se excluye al principal opositor...."

Bisous


----------



## luli5

laalili me gusta mucho tu solucion y muchas gracias por las correcciones,  

Gracias a ambas en realidad!

Luli5 gros bisous!


----------



## Yuri Padilla

Nueva pregunta​
Hola a todos,
Tengo una duda con la frase:

*Je ne changerai pas d'avis parce que je me refuse à entrer dans cette course stupide à la consommation.*

Yo lo traduzco como:
Yo no cambiaré de opinión porque me niego a entrar en esa carrera estúpida de comida.

Que popinan uds.

Saludos cordiales,
Yuri.


----------



## elisaf

Hola!
Yo diría:
"No cambiaré de opinión porque me niegue a entrar en esa estúpida carrera a la destrucción"
Saludos.
Y espero, como corresponde, que emitan su opinión los francoparlantes.


----------



## Domtom

_...en esta estúpida competición del consumismo_.

Espera otras ideas.


----------



## Lezert

aqui, consommation es mas "consumismo", creo . no se trata unicamente de comida, pero de compras


----------



## yserien

No cambiaré de opinión porque me niego a entrar en esa estúpida carrera del consumismo.(Ya sabes, comprar por comprar, a ver quien gasta más. Y no solamente comida, en consumismo entra todo.
Reconnaître que l'on vit dans une « _société de _*consommation* » c'est souvent le déplorer, d'un point de vue humain sinon strictement moral, en affirmant que la *consommation* capricieuse, influençable et peu rationnelle tend à se porter sur des objets futiles (les « gadgets »), dépourvus de vertu économique et ne répondant pas aux aspirations véritables de l'être humain.(TLF i)
Destruction de biens ou produits alimentaires pour la nutrition des hommes ou des animaux. _Consommation d'alcool, de café, de céréales, de fromage, de viande; consommation de fourrage.  __On remarquera comme cette expression de_ « _consommation_ » _désigne à la fois une destruction appropriative et une jouissance alimentaire _(SARTRE, _L'Être et le Néant, _1943, p. 684) TLF i)
En cierta manera tenía razón nuestra Elisaf cuando indicaba destrucción por consumismo ; el consumismo conlleva la destrucción de materias primas. Pero pienso que se trata de "consumismo excesivo" mal endémico de nuestra sociedad y que seguramente acarreará la destrucción de nuestra sociedad ..........de consumo.


----------



## elisaf

Atención que existe "surconsommation" como sinónimo de consumismo.
No tengo completo el contexto de la frase, pero puede estar hablando de una "carrera" que nos propone el consumismo.
Insisto, como estudiante apasionada pero aficionada del idioma francés, esperemos la opinión de los francophones.


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> _en esta_


 


yserien said:


> en esta


 
o mejor en esa, así se despecia más aún esas estúpidas competiciones.


----------



## Yuri Padilla

Gracias a todos por sus aportes,
Saludos,
Yuri.


----------



## HelloMiaou

Nueva pregunta​
Je n'arrive pas à traduire l'expression "*la course aux oscars*", avez vous une petite idée d'une équivalence espagnole ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Probo

HelloMiaou said:


> Je n'arrive pas à traduire l'expression "*la course aux oscars*", avez vous une petite idée d'une équivalence espagnole ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


 La prensa ha hecho buena la expresión "la carrera de los Óscars", pero a mí me parece una pésima traducción del inglés. Espera otras opiniones. Saludos.


----------



## HelloMiaou

Gracias Probo por tu respuesta, creo que aunque es una traduccion del ingles es la que se utiliza mas, de la misma manera que en Francia :s Pues, voy a utilizarla !


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "la carrera de los Óscars"


 
Se dice "la carrera hacia los Óscars".
*"..La* *carrera* *hacia* *los* *Óscars*: Bardem encabeza las apuestas para obtener la estatuilla..."


----------



## Vialys

Coincido con Tina. es *la carrera hacia los Oscars*.


----------



## lunar

Sólo un comentario (al margen):
exiliados no lleva H !!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Namarne said:


> Al menos por aquí, es decir en España, se oye decir *carrera* en el lenguaje periodístico, en este contexto: la carrera presidencial, la carrera a la presidencia, etc.


 
Confirmo. Ver este ejemplo:
"Hillary Clinton abandona la *carrera **presidencial* el sábado."


----------



## GURB

Hola
Se construye también a menudo con la preposición *por*.
La carrera por el consumo/ por los Óscars/ por el beneficio...


----------

